# Masakage Shimo 210 Gyuto



## cgod (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm excited to make a brief review of this knife, and would include a few nice pics, but I'm still on a learning curve with that.

Picked it up during the 15% off all Masakage sale at Knifewear in Calgary, who shipped very quickly. 2 days later it was slowed way down in San Francisco customs, finally arriving at my mailbox in Northern Colorado after a 7-day trip.

This is my first mid/high end J-knife, and I had high expectations that it was going to be a bit of a laser, and that I would finally be able to attempt to emulate the sort of cutting and chopping skills on display in countless YouTube videos. I was much more amazed than simply not disappointed!

Yes, the OOTB edge along with an outstanding basic grind allowed me to finally chop half an onion by making those quick, effortless horizontal then vertical cuts before the final quick chopping. And yes, all the vertical chopping can be done without holding the onion with the non-knife hand. All the veggies I typically prep went down an order of magnitude better than the gyutos/chef knives I'm used to - Tanaka KU, Kanetsune Kanemasa, and my OLD standby Forschner.

The weight and balance lend an uncanny nimbleness. My 20 gram heavier 210 Tanaka feels tank-like in comparison. The cuved, fairly smooth choil suits my pinch grip perfectly, and I like the fat, reassuring 4.5mm thick spine at the emoto, also smooth. It is just a complete joy to use, and I seriously hope the rabbit hole hasn't opened wide!

I've heard widely differing reports of reactivity, but after 3 days of continuous use and no special treatment beyond normal carbon clean and dry, the only patina is a surprising slight orangey carrot tinge. 

Disappointments are few and slight. I note that the spine is not straight, it curves left then right viewed from the handle, but you have to be looking for it, while the edge looks quite straight. I'll chalk this up to being handemade, with no functional issue. There are also what look to be 2 very small fractures in the shimo surface on the left side of the neck, but they appear more cosmetic than problemmatic.

Other measured specs:

Weight 130g
Heel to tip 214mm
Blade height at heel 47mm
Spine at halfway 1.5mm
Spine 1cm from tip 0.5mm

I should apologize for the lack of hard criticism in this review, but I'm pretty stoked about the knife! I just do not want to start wondering, if this is so good how much better might a Shiefusa be, or god forbid, a custom knife.

Cam


----------



## Matus (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the review Cam! The only thing you need to apologise for is lack of photos


----------



## mkriggen (Mar 6, 2015)

Cam, check out this thread for help with pics http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/8346-Having-Insert-Image-Problems

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## cgod (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Matus! I hope someone can use my review to make a buying decision. I would certainly buy it again. By the way, of course I meant "Shigefusa," not "Shiefusa." I blame these virtual keyboards!


----------



## cgod (Mar 6, 2015)

By the time this knife has some nice patina I hope to post a few decent pics. Thanks Mikey.


----------



## CutFingers (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't really care for my Shimo gyuto. I think it looks neat, but it doesn't hold an edge well and it also suffers some cosmetic cracks as you describe. I think there are many knives at the price point of the Shimo that do better. If you are happy that's great. I find that a toothy edge works good. I like a touch up on the 1k then a few strops on the aoto.


----------



## cgod (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm still lovin' this knife - the shape, weight, nimbleness. I've kept the OOTB micro edge mostly intact with a ceramic rod, haven't taken it to the stones in anger yet. It still chops a mean onion with so little effort! I do intend to go with a toothy edge for tomatoes; the season has begun!

Have to say that a natural patina looks a bit nasty on the shimo finish, though. I green scrubby it occasionally. And I got such a great deal from knifewear it's hard to complain about price.

Cam


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 24, 2015)

I own the 150 petty, it needs a lot of attention with barkeepers friend. It's amazingly sharp and so thin at the edge. My only wish is that it was less reactive, but alas I still love it and break it out regularly. Honestly in Canada it's probably the best $/$ Damascus knife you can buy, I can't think of anything close.


----------

